
MySQL in docker or native – performance benchmarks - devy
http://blog.balazspocze.me/2016/01/26/mysql-in-docker-or-native-performance-benchmarks/
======
sportanova
I'm sure you can do things to make it perform better in docker, but that's a
few more steps than I'm willing to take right now. There are some technologies
that I'm excited to take risks on, but Docker isn't one of them. Maybe if I
was running hundreds of servers...

